# HMS Kipling



## Alison Newens (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi
I’m looking for any survivors from HMS Kipling. My dad was on this ship during the war and I was wondering if there was anyone still alive.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

Alison Newens said:


> Hi
> I’m looking for any survivors from HMS Kipling. My dad was on this ship during the war and I was wondering if there was anyone still alive.


Welcome to the site Alison, I do not know if you have googled the name of the ship?? If you do there is a lot of articles about the ship including its service during the war and its eventual sinking. There is also a very good article about the ship on the Kipling appreciation society web pages, plus a short mention on this site if you use the search engine. Good luck with your search J.W.


----------



## National Enquirer (Feb 11, 2017)

Alison Newens said:


> Hi
> I’m looking for any survivors from HMS Kipling. My dad was on this ship during the war and I was wondering if there was anyone still alive.


Alison,
Further to your enquiry there is one known survivor now aged 96 and we have had regularly yearly meetings of the families and obviously increasingly few survivors for some years. We are due to meet again in October in Portsmouth (Covid permitting) and realise that this might be short notice but if you can forward the name of your father then I will ask around to see if any of the families might know of im. If you have any photos of him and HMS Kipling you could share that would be most appreciated.

regards

Robert


----------

